# Snow Funnies



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thought I'd share some snow humor from sunny SoCal  Enjoy!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ROFL!! That last one had me cracking up. Gonna send it to my sis..the basset hound owner


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing these Leslie. They had me cracking upound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how funny---Diane had sent me these.Don't you just love the weiner dog?ound:
That snowman pooping icecream is new though I think!<--------How funny! If he toots will it have sprinkles????:becky:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL ound: ound: ound: These are funny and hmmmm, I am also wondering about the sprinkes, or would they be flakes??? :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks for sharing the laughs.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh my.....laughed til my belly hurt!ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are so funny! ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> Oh how funny---Diane had sent me these.Don't you just love the weiner dog?ound:
> That snowman pooping icecream is new though I think!<--------How funny! If he toots will it have sprinkles????:becky:


EEEEEEWWWWWWW!!!!!!!! ound: ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute and makes me miss the snow! I was going to celebrate the holiday season with peppermint ice cream but now I don't know if I feel like ice cream!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How funny - although I will never think of a soft ice cream cone the same!


----------

